
Tesla Model 3 Production starts in 2 years - philip1209
https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/639171519197777920
======
philip1209
From Elon Musk on Twitter:

>Model 3, our smaller and lower cost sedan will start production in about 2
years. Fully operational Gigafactory needed.

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/639171519197777920](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/639171519197777920)

> $35k price, unveil in March, preorders start then.

[https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/639172302530215936](https://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/639172302530215936)

------
allsystemsgo
That's a pretty significant price difference between the model 3 and the model
S. The car would have to be pretty close in terms of features and single
charge drive difference to the model S for me to be willing to pony up the
cash for a preorder.

